# Homekit absent sur Apple TV 4



## aunisien (2 Février 2019)

Bonjour,

J'essaie désespérément d'utiliser mon Apple TV version 4 en concentrateur pour Homekit, mais rien n'apparait au niveau de mon compte iCloud.
J'ai suivi à la lettre la doc apple (https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT207057), j'ai supprimé plusieurs fois la connexion icloud, redémarrer ... mais rien n'à faire Homekit n'apparait pas dans l'interface.




Je suis preneur de toutes vos idées, merci d'avance !


----------



## HK6 (7 Février 2019)

Effectivement bizarre,

Essai de regarder si ton ATV est sur le même réseau que ton routeur en regardant son adresse IP (192.168.X.X). 

Mais sinon, je vois pas pourquoi il s’affiche pas. J’ai 1 ATV4 et 1 ATV4K. Les deux sont en concentrateur HomeKit. 



aunisien a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'essaie désespérément d'utiliser mon Apple TV version 4 en concentrateur pour Homekit, mais rien n'apparait au niveau de mon compte iCloud.
> J'ai suivi à la lettre la doc apple (https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT207057), j'ai supprimé plusieurs fois la connexion icloud, redémarrer ... mais rien n'à faire Homekit n'apparait pas dans l'interface.
> ...


----------



## aunisien (10 Février 2019)

Je viens de regarder ce WE et HomeKit est apparu [emoji848]


----------



## HK6 (13 Février 2019)

aunisien a dit:


> Je viens de regarder ce WE et HomeKit est apparu [emoji848]


----------

